# You gotta love these guys!! Sweet spuds!



## Gael (Feb 27, 2014)

http://silverbulletin.utopiasilver.com/sweet-potatoes-a-great-fat-burning-food/

*Sweet Potatoes, A Great Fat Burning Food*

by Barbara Minton
(Health Secrets) Whatever the season, the mighty sweet potato belongs on your plate. This is because the sweet potatoes are a fat burning food. One medium tuber has 16% of the daily value of fiber which acts as a digestive aid, and fiber takes more energy to burn, meaning that the true calorie intake of a sweet potato is almost nothing. The sweet potato is low on the glycemic index so eating one doesn’t create an insulin spike. Sweet potatoes contains a high amount of energy boosting complex starch, in addition to high content of vitamin C, manganese, vitamins B5 and B6, potassium and copper.

This orange fleshed favorite is also a storehouse of beta-carotene, the carotenoid that converts in the body to the powerful antioxidant, vitamin A. This benefit is particularly important to children, a group for whom one sweet potato can provide 90% of vitamin A daily needs. Vitamin A can counteract weak eyesight, help fight acne, build resistance to respiratory infection, boost the immune system, shorten the duration of infections, and promote the growth of strong bones and healthy skin, hair, teeth and gums. It can even relieve asthma. But that’s just the beginning of the sweet potato’s impressive credentials.

Sweet potatoes have storage proteins called sporamins that are produced by the plants to help keep them safe. Eating sweet potatoes confers some of those benefits to your gastrointestinal tract.

The concentration of vitamin C, iron and other nutrients in sweet potatoes help bronchitis and are believed to be capable of warming up the body.
Its nutrient profile makes the sweet potato perfect for easing arthritis. In addition to eating them, use the water in which they were boiled to ease joint pain externally.

Sweet potatoes are cancer fighters. Beta carotene is a champion antioxidant and anti-carcinogen that works with the high vitamin C content to stop many types of cancers, mainly those of the colon, intestines, prostate, kidneys and other internal organs. Recent research on sweet potatoes has shown:
*Inhibition of cell proliferation in seven human adult cell leukemia-related cell lines.
*Inducement of appropriate cell death in human tongue carcinoma cells.
*Growth inhibition and induction of appropriate cell death in leukemia cells by trypsin inhibitor from sporamin.
Read more–>


----------



## Farmtex (Feb 27, 2014)

Sweet potatoes are great just by themselves but even better with all the stuff you shouldn't have such as butter, sour cream, etc.  also enjoy sweet potato French fries. So much for health food.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2014)

Sweet potatoes are really good for you, and help with Diabetes also.  I rarely have them though, but I have enjoyed sweet potato fries and sweet potato pies...my dog gets sweet potato treats. https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/243-Sweet-Potatoes-for-Diabetes


----------



## Gael (Feb 27, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Sweet potatoes are really good for you, and help with Diabetes also.  I rarely have them though, but I have enjoyed sweet potato fries and sweet potato pies...my dog gets sweet potato treats. https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/243-Sweet-Potatoes-for-Diabetes



Now I want a sweet potato.


----------



## rkunsaw (Feb 27, 2014)

Baked sweet potato, sweet potato casserole, sweet potato fries, sweet potato pie, sweet potato brownies, mashed sweet potatoes. There is no wrong way to eat sweet potatoes.


----------



## Gael (Feb 28, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Baked sweet potato, sweet potato casserole, sweet potato fries, sweet potato pie, sweet potato brownies, mashed sweet potatoes. There is no wrong way to eat sweet potatoes.



I'm preachin to the choir then with you!!


----------



## Rainee (Feb 28, 2014)

Yummy on a cottage pie when  boiled and mashed and spread on top and browned ..also with parsnips under the mash.... really a nice treat ..


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 1, 2014)

I've never grown parsnips. I might give them a try. I like most vegetables.


----------



## Gael (Mar 1, 2014)

It's very low in Saturated Fat and Cholesterol. It is also a good source of Potassium, and a very good source of Dietary Fiber, Vitamin C, Folate and Manganese.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 5, 2020)

I like sweet potatoes with butter...brown sugar & cinnamon.


----------

